# Altmaschinen ohne CE



## E-Michl (16 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen.
Wir haben bei uns Anlagen (Einzelmaschinen und verkettete Anlagen) die kein CE Zeichen haben.
Die sind ermutlich schon ein bisschen Älter wo das noch nicht üblich war.

Mir ist klar, wenn einee wesentliche Veränderung vorgemommen wird muss ein CE gemacht werden.

Aber was ist wenn an den Anlagen nichts verändert wird? Gilt da ein Bestandschutz oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Tommi (16 März 2012)

Kurzantwort: Bestandsschutz gibt es nicht mehr, siehe §7 Betriebssicherheitsverordnung, mehr später...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Tommi (16 März 2012)

Hallo, 

so, hier die Verordnung:

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/betrsichv/gesamt.pdf

In §7, Abs. 2 steht alles.

Der genannte Anhang 1 muss mindestens erfüllt sein. Dies muß der
Arbeitgeber überprüfen und ggfs. nachrüsten, z.B. einen fehlenden
Not-Halt, nicht beschriftete Stellteile, oder ein fehlendes Schutzgitter.

Natürlich gibt es dort Interpretationsspielraum.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (16 März 2012)

Hallo,
wie Tommi schon schreibt es gibt keinen Bestandsschutz und auch doch.
Ab wann muss die MRL angewandt werden?
Bei allen Maschinen die nach 01.01.1995 in Verkehr gebracht, bereitgestellt wurden  musste die damals gültige MRL angewandt werden, also alle Maschinen die dieses erfüllen müssen formal eine CE Kennzeichnung und Konformitätserklärung haben. Es gab eine Übergangsfrist zwischen 93-95 da konnte man wählen, nationale Vorschriften oder neue MRL.
Alle Maschinen vor 95 bzw. 93 müssen also den damals gültigen Vorschriften entsprechen aber mindestens der heute gültigen Betriebssicherheitsverordnung Anhang I. Also kein Bestandschutz hier!
Wie sieht es bei der MRL aus, Maschinen die einer zurzeit der Bereitstellung einer MRL entsprechen müssen nicht auf oder nach gerüstet werden aber Sie müssen in allen Lebensphasen diesen Vorgaben entsprechen und der Betreiber muss diese Niveau die ganze Zeit halten. Also Bestandschutz doch!
Es ist bei Altmaschinen vor 95 zu prüfen ob die Anforderungen der BetrSichV Anhang I erfüllt sind und eventuell ist ein Nachrüsten nötig.
Die Anforderungen der BetrSichV sind oft abstrakt, hier können die Letzt gültigen UVV Vorschriften helfen.


----------



## Profilator (17 März 2012)

Hallo,

also zusammengefasst müsste die Lage so sein :

- Maschine ab 1995:  MRL beachten > CE Kennzeichnung und Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren
- Maschine vor 1995: (Übergangsphase 93-95 mal ausgeklammert) Maschine musste und muss noch heute
  den damals gültigen Vorschriften entsprechen und der aktuellen BetrSichV.

Wird die Maschine umgebaut :
- Maschine ab 1995:  Es gibt da eine Entscheidungsmatrix u.A. ob es eine wesentliche Veränderung ist oder
  eine Erhöhung der Sicherheit. Ergibt dann entweder neue CE Kennzeichnung und Konformitätsbewertungs-  
 verfahren oder eben auch nicht, in jedem Fall muß die MAschine nach dem Umbau sicher sein.

Nicht sicher bin ich mir beim Umbau von Maschinen vor 1995 ?


MfG


----------



## Safety (17 März 2012)

Hallo,
das Ergebnis wesentliche Veränderung einer Maschine oder auch Gesamtheit von Maschinen führt formal zu einem Erstmailgen In Verkehr bringen, bereitstellen, egal wie alt.


----------



## IBFS (17 März 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> ....das Ergebnis wesentliche Veränderung einer Maschine ...



Das sind diese Gummi Regeln die nachher wunderbar für oder eher gegen dich ausgelegt werden.

Frank


----------



## Safety (17 März 2012)

Hallo,
das gilt für die ganze MRL hier wird wie bei der BetrSichV auch, sehr viel Verantwortung dem Hersteller bzw. Betreiber abverlangt.
Wichtig ist die Dokumentation wie und warum man es so gemacht hat.


----------



## E-Michl (23 März 2012)

Ko ich dank euch , jetzt ist alles klarer!


----------



## happy.at (1 April 2016)

Ich habe ebenfalls eine Frage jedoch einen anderen Anwendungsfall.
Wenn ich eine ältere Maschine ohne CE  (z.B Fräse) zu Hause stehen habe und diese ortlich umsiedle, 
ist dann in Folge eine CE-Kennzeichnung notwendig?
Bzw. wer darf in Folge an dieser Maschine arbeiten?
Darf nur ich als Betreiber damit arbeiten oder auch andere Arbeitnehmer?


----------



## stevenn (4 April 2016)

gibt es nach der Umsiedelung neue Gefahren? Neue Sicherheitseinrichtung? Andere Arbeitsvorgänge? Wenn ja, dann neue CE. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, das die Maschine bis jetzt zumindest nach Betriebssicherheitsverordnung i.O. ist und die Maschine vor 1995 in Verkehr gebracht wurde.
Ansonsten kein neues CE, Maschine muss aber nach BetrSV i.O. sein.


----------



## happy.at (5 April 2016)

Hallo Steven,
danke für die Antwort, nach der Umsiedelung gibt es natürlich keine neuen Gefahren. Die Maschinen bleiben natürlich unverändert. Das einezige was sich daran ändert ist der Standort und in Folge auch der elektrische Anschlussort.
Andere Arbeitsvorgänge gibt es insofern auch nicht. Auf eine Fräse werde auch in Zukunft verschiedene Teile gefräst und auf einer Drehmaschine verschiedene Teile gedreht.
Die Maschine wurde vor 1995 in Verkehr gebracht, hat kein CE und auch Kein Typenschild, war anscheinend zu dieser Zeit Tabu.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe darf man die Maschine ohne weiters umsiedeln und jeder Arbeitnehmer/-in kann darauf arbeiten.


----------



## stevenn (5 April 2016)

happy.at schrieb:


> Andere Arbeitsvorgänge gibt es insofern auch nicht. Auf eine Fräse werde auch in Zukunft verschiedene Teile gefräst und auf einer Drehmaschine verschiedene Teile gedreht.
> Die Maschine wurde vor 1995 in Verkehr gebracht, hat kein CE und auch Kein Typenschild, war anscheinend zu dieser Zeit Tabu.


wenn in der BA "verschiedene Teile" steht, dann ok. Typenschild kann man ja auch jetzt noch anbringen oder?
wichtig ist halt, das die BetrSV eingehalten wird. 
bitte bedenke, dass eine Ferndiagnose immer schwierig ist. Aber wenn deine Maschine nicht mehr Gefahren hat als "neugebaute", dann müsste die Maschine ja sicher sein


----------



## happy.at (5 April 2016)

Die Bedienungsanleitung für die Drehmaschine ist etwas schwammig ausgeführt - 
http://www.emco.or.at/index.php/dow...hinen/61-maximat-v13-bedienungsanleitung/file

Natürlich kann ich ein Typenschild anbringen jedoch mit oder ohne CE?
Selbest möchte ich kein CE an die Maschine anbringen.


----------



## stevenn (5 April 2016)

happy.at schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich ein Typenschild anbringen jedoch mit oder ohne CE?


CE darfst du nur anbringen, wenn du ein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren (siehe entsprechende Richtlinien) durchgeführt hast!


----------



## happy.at (5 April 2016)

Die Sache ist aber komplexer als ich dachte.

http://www.dguv.de/dguv-test/_Produ...en/_Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren/index.jsp

"Welche Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren nach EG-Maschinenrichtlinie  möglich bzw. vorgeschrieben sind, hängt davon ab, ob die Maschine oder  das Sicherheitsbauteil unter den Anhang IV der Richtlinie fällt. "

Im Anhang IV der Maschinenrichtlinie gültig bis Dezember 2009 neue 2006/42/EG
ist keine Drehmaschine bzw. Fräse oder der gleichen angeführt.

Also wie nun, muss ich ein CE anbringen oder nicht?
Reicht nicht  die eine Art Schulung in der auf die Sicherheitshinweise der Maschine hingewiesen wird?


----------



## stevenn (5 April 2016)

happy.at schrieb:


> "Welche Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren nach EG-Maschinenrichtlinie  möglich bzw. vorgeschrieben sind, hängt davon ab, ob die Maschine oder  das Sicherheitsbauteil unter den Anhang IV der Richtlinie fällt. "



ich kann dir grad nicht so folgen. deine Maschine ist doch keine Anhang IV Maschine. Ich denke du musst dich mal mit den grundlegenden Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren befassen. Lies mal Artikel 5,7,12,16 der MRL z.B.
Bei Anhang IV Maschinen kann man nicht mehr jede Art von Konformitätsverfahren anwenden


----------



## stevenn (5 April 2016)

happy.at schrieb:


> Also wie nun, muss ich ein CE anbringen oder nicht?
> Reicht nicht  die eine Art Schulung in der auf die Sicherheitshinweise der Maschine hingewiesen wird?



ist von der Ferne schwer zu entscheiden.Aber wie vorher schon einmal beschrieben, musst du bewerten, ob es neue Gefahren gibt und ob die (falls vorhanden) aktuellen Ǵefahren mit der BetrSV vereinbar sind und ausreichend abgesichert sind. Quetschgefahr usw.


----------



## happy.at (5 April 2016)

Ok, die MRL ist mir soweit bekannt.
Ich bin aber in diesem Falle kein Maschinenhersteller sonder ein Bereiber von einer Altmaschine.
D.h. es bibt vom Hersteller keine Konformitätserklärung sonder nur die Bedienungsanleitung die ich oben angefügt habe.
Das kann doch nicht sein, wenn ich ein Betreiber von einer Altmaschine bin und den Standort der Maschine verändere, muss ich die Maschine neu bewerten?
Das hätte doch die Folge, dass ich die Maschine sicherheitstechnisch auf den neuesten Stand bringen muss.


----------



## stevenn (5 April 2016)

happy.at schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht sein, wenn ich ein Betreiber von einer Altmaschine bin und den Standort der Maschine verändere, muss ich die Maschine neu bewerten?
> Das hätte doch die Folge, dass ich die Maschine sicherheitstechnisch auf den neuesten Stand bringen muss.


das hab ich ja auch nicht geschrieben. wenn es keine wesentliche Änderung wird und die Maschine nach jetzigem Stand sicher ist(BetrSV), dann musst du wahrscheinlich auch keine neue CE machen. Anders wäre das natürlich, wenn sie jetzt auch nicht "sicher" wäre.dann hättest du bis jetzt schon einen Fehler gemacht. aber ob die Maschine so wie sie jetzt da steht ausreichend sicher ist, kann ich von der Ferne nicht beurteilen. 
vielleicht hilft dir auch das Interpretationspapier zur "wesentlichen Veränderung", aber wie gesagt, wenn du keine wesentliche Veränderung hast und die Maschine soweit auch sicher ist, dann brauchst du kein neues CE. nur ob das jetzt auf deine Maschine zutrifft, kann ich von der Ferne nicht beurteilen


----------



## happy.at (5 April 2016)

ich verändere an der Maschine überhaut nichts außer den Standort.

Wann  ist eine Maschine schon sicher? Bei einer Drehmaschine die manuell vom  Bediener/Werker betrieben wird ist immer ein gewisses Restrisiko  vorhanden.
Der Werker kann natürlich immer beim Drehen des Spannfutters hineingreifen und sich schwer verletzen. 
Das ist aber auch bei den Drehmaschinen die z.Z. produziet werden das selbe.
Es  wird zwar meist ein Teil des Spannfutter vom Bediener geschützt aber  unter Umständen ist es möglich mit dem drehenden Futter in Berührung zu  kommen um sich zu verletzen. Wie schon gesagt - Restrisiko!
[Also meines Erachtens darf man solche Maschinen problemlos übersiedeln]


----------



## stevenn (5 April 2016)

happy.at schrieb:


> [Also meines Erachtens darf man solche Maschinen problemlos übersiedeln]


na dann mach doch. hat ja keiner gesagt das du das nicht darfst.ich/wir können das halt nicht von der Ferne beurteilen. eine heute produzierte Maschine muss der MRL entsprechen. da gibt es natürlich auch Restrisiken.
wenn du keine wesentliche Änderung hast, dann musst du auch kein neues CE vergeben (wesentliche Änderung bedeutet ein Inverkehrbringen einer "neuer" Maschine= neues CE). 
da du ja regelmäßig die Gefährdungsbeurteilung machst, wird die Maschine aktuell sicher sein. Beispiel: du hast eine Maschine mit freilaufenden Riemen. da musst du nie hin, ausser zur Wartung, dann kannst du eine einfache Abdeckung anbringen und die Gefahr ist beseitigt. Früher wurden Maschinen mit offenem Riemen verkauft, heute solltest du als Betreiber deinen Mitarbeitern keine Maschine mit offenen Riemen zur Verfügung stellen (§5 BetrSichV)


----------



## Dos6.22 (6 April 2016)

http://dp.bgetem.de/pages/service/download/medien/BG_413_DP.pdf
Seite 16 im pdf. Hab es bei einer googlesuche gefunden weil ich deine Frage interessant fand.
Ich verstehe es so, wenn deine Maschine nicht umgebaut wurde und auf den gleichen Stand der Sicherheitstechnik ist wie damals, musst du da nichts weiter machen. 
Ist aber die Frage, ob dieser Text allgemeingültig ist oder es für deine Maschine andere Regeln gibt.
Es wird aber auch gesagt, dass Arbeitsmittelbenutzungsrichtlinien eingehalten werden müssen. Also einen Freischein gibt es bei grossen Gefahren nicht.


----------



## stevenn (6 April 2016)

Dos6.22 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es so, wenn deine Maschine nicht umgebaut wurde und auf den gleichen Stand der Sicherheitstechnik ist wie damals, musst du da nichts weiter machen.
> Ist aber die Frage, ob dieser Text allgemeingültig ist oder es für deine Maschine andere Regeln gibt.
> Es wird aber auch gesagt, dass Arbeitsmittelbenutzungsrichtlinien eingehalten werden müssen. Also einen Freischein gibt es bei grossen Gefahren nicht.


das ist genau das was ich geschrieben habe. siehe "in Deutschland ist diese EG-Richtlinie durch die *Betriebssicherheitsverordnung* umgesetzt. " die muss halt erfüllt sein.


----------



## stevenn (6 April 2016)

vielleicht hilft das noch http://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/user_u...punktthemen/2016_06_CL_Maschinen_ohne__CE.pdf


----------

